# Steelie Reports



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

What are y'all seeing out on the Grand, MO, PM, Big Man? Mostly winter hold overs or are we in the thick of the chrome. Come on spill the beans!!!!!!


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Uhhh....about done... chrome is starting to thin out fast. No reports cause everyone else has been out catching. ..


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

marn1186 said:


> What are y'all seeing out on the Grand, MO, PM, Big Man? Mostly winter hold overs or are we in the thick of the chrome. Come on spill the beans!!!!!!



The grapevine has been awful quiet this year.

A friend was on the upper stretches of the Big M the last couple of days and caught a few. The ones he caught were spawned out. 

Not much to go by, but maybe it will help somebody in deciding where to go this weekend.

I'm hoping to get in one more day on the River this spring myself, but from what I have heard it will have to be in the next few days.


----------



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't believe the chrome is over.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

1. I am sure fish will be found on gravel for 1-2 more weeks all depending on where you are.

2. The further north you go the more fresh fish you can find.

3. There will probably be 1-2 fresh stragglers for a few more weeks but not really enough to target... they are odd balls....if you go looking for them the odds are against you.

Its done and has been for a couple weeks.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

I was out on a tributary yestersday afternoon. There were a large number of spawning fish in the river, but the suckers had moved up in large numbers, and when that happens it spells the beginning of the end.
I agree that there will be a few around for the next two weeks, but the main run is ending. You may want to head north if you want some fresh fish; I am hoping to do so next weekend myself!


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

limpinglogan said:


> 1. I am sure fish will be found on gravel for 1-2 more weeks all depending on where you are.
> 
> 2. The further north you go the more fresh fish you can find.
> 
> ...


Might have been done in the Grand for a couple weeks now, but not in the tribs. Last week was on fire. Gotta believe you can still have a good weekend without going north. Muskegon is not far and they will be there for a couple more weeks at least.


----------



## TightLines88 (Jan 3, 2009)

There was a nice fresh batch yesterday that came up a little creek I frequent. I got a couple to bite last night but for the most part they weren't interested in anything I threw. They were busy getting their spawn on. I was amazed how many came up yesterday. The weeks ago there was a nice batch but they all moved on then the suckers took over. I think there are more fresh fish in the GR area system after yesterday's rain. At least from what I saw....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## duckman2122 (Aug 23, 2012)

I was on the pm 2 days ago brownie fishing. LOTS of steelhead still up there

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

lots of fresh in the MO


----------



## wsshaker (May 3, 2011)

A lot of steel still in the Muskegon, 20+ hook ups yesterday landed 11. The long winter allowing late steelhead fishing, fish on!










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

wsshaker said:


> A lot of steel still in the Muskegon, 20+ hook ups yesterday landed 11. The long winter allowing late steelhead fishing, fish on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a boot to me, have fun with thos. I'll be waiting and looking for summer runners!


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Looks like a boot to me, have fun with thos. I'll be waiting and looking for summer runners!


I thought that (boot) referred to dead and dying Chinook not our beautiful Big buck Steelhead?


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Looks like a boot to me, have fun with thos. I'll be waiting and looking for summer runners!


I think someone is jealous


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

wsshaker said:


> A lot of steel still in the Muskegon, 20+ hook ups yesterday landed 11. The long winter allowing late steelhead fishing, fish on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice fish, he isn't a prime timer, but he sure isn't a boot. a friend cault a dropback. thurday on the grand.


----------



## crazy4eyes (Jan 11, 2011)

Got wet yesterday but the bite was on! No pics due to keeping the phone dry in the truck. Seen more chrome today than the past few trips. I did not see any boots, maybe this fall.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The only "Boots" you'll see in the fall will be Salmon. Steelhed will stay chrome bright for a month after they hit the rivers, when the water is cold. They fight real well down to about 37*, too. Below that they roll more than they jump. The freshest Steelhead have "rays" in their tails. They lose the rays within a couple/few days of entering rivers.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

fishagain said:


> I thought that (boot) referred to dead and dying Chinook not our beautiful Big buck Steelhead?


Boot: Any salmonid past its prime or in rough shape; in spawn or post spawn condition this includes "chrome droppies". 

Here is a boot I caught this spring. Its a Skamania that has already spawned and has rechromed to head back to Lake Michigan. Aka a dropback. 










Did you guys fail to read the thread on here 50 shades of chrome! :lol:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Boot= Term used by any head-inflated, ego-maniac who thinks everyone else cares what he says or what/when he fishes.

Myself, I don't care if they're bright silver, rainbow-hued or dark; they all add character and variety to the fishing. It's just a part of the run and the game of steelheading. I'm not full of myself enough to give two ****s about whether a dark ol' holdover or a mint fresh dummy took my hook; I'm there for them all. Works pretty well for me...


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

> Myself, I don't care if they're bright silver, rainbow-hued or dark; they all add character and variety to the fishing. It's just a part of the run and the game of steelheading. I'm not full of myself enough to give two ****s about whether a dark ol' holdover or a mint fresh dummy took my hook; I'm there for them all. Works pretty well for me...


Yeah that!


----------

